# Plant ID- fern?



## slurpor (Jun 13, 2004)

I bought this plant thinking it was african fern because it looks like photos I've seen. However, it does not seem to have a rhizome like java ferns, and I keep reading that african ferns do. So I am not sure what this is. It was sold potted and several bunches of stems were wrapped in cotton. It is a very stiff plant with stiff stems that are not hairy like java fern roots. It is also not as bright red and green as the photo looks- it is very dark. Anyone know what this plant is and how to plant it correctly?


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

See this thread


----------



## slurpor (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks Budak. So it looks like I've got some non-aquatic bolbitis!  Guess I'll have to tear it out before it rots. Argh!


----------

